# lime a field



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm told that if I lime my field it will inhibit the growth of some invasive weeds.

If I spread lime (pelletized) will it hurt my goats and cow?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, well, be careful with that... I did soil tests before liming my pasture, and all nutrients were good except for pH. Limed with the fine white powder type (don't recall what it's called offhand), and the following spring I had a proliferation of dandelion like I'd NEVER had before! I don't mind dandelion much as it's not bad fodder for most animals, but this is ridiculous.

I didn't find out until after I limed that dandelions prefer a pH of about 7.5.

I'm not sure if pelletized lime will hurt your livestock. I did mine in the fall, when my animals were off the pasture for the winter in any event.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

preparing said:


> I'm told that if I lime my field it will inhibit the growth of some invasive weeds.
> 
> If I spread lime (pelletized) will it hurt my goats and cow?


No, it is calcium carbonate--same thing as TUMS. 

The reason you spread lime is to reduce the pH (acidity) level of the soil. And you should only do that when your soil tests acid and needs it.....nearly all plants will grow in a medium _range_ of pH levels. Maybe some invasive plants grow only in extremely acid conditions, but I can't think of any. What invasive weed are you thinking of?

geo


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It's a nice statement to put in a book or article to make people think you know what you're talking about. I'm not saying it doesn't work - since some weeds probably do prefer a more acidic soil. There are also those that prefer neutral and alkaline. Do a soil test and see what your fields need. You can control invasives by mowing and selective grazing. It won't work as quickly, but it will cost you less. We lime here in the fall. Some areas are known for the acidic soil and some areas for the alkaline soil so not knowing where you are, limits the advice we can give. 

Some soils respond to different types of lime so I'd check around before I just limed the pasture.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

And eliminating some weeks can leave room for others. I did the battle of the ranunculus (buttercup) and won only to immediately lose the war to english daisy. And english daisy is low to the ground and harder to get.
Since then I take smaller patches of ground, got rid of the weeds, amended the soil and reseed. I give some time for the new grass to establish itself by putting temporary fencing to keep the animals out. 
Isn't amazing that what you don't want has no trouble growing, well like a weed? Sigh......


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

where I want to... good plan. Curious; did you till before reseeding? Or just oversow? 

(preparing, sorry for the thread hijack, but maybe we can all learn something!)


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

geo in mi said:


> No, it is calcium carbonate--same thing as TUMS.
> 
> The reason you spread lime is to reduce the pH (acidity) level of the soil.
> 
> geo


don't know how things work where you're at but we use lime to raise the Ph....
The higher the Ph number the less acidic the soil....

spreading lime as a deterrent to weeds probably isn't a good idea. As mentioned some weeds like a more neutral Ph and some prefer the lower more acidic levels. You may end up with a whole new set of weed problems.
A soil test will tell you what you need to do.


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

How do I go about a soil test?


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

preparing said:


> How do I go about a soil test?


Take some soil from underneath the plants, in several different areas. Mix all those bits together and find someone who will do the test.

In some places, the extension service still performs this, but in other areas (like mine), we have to find an independent lab. Check with your extension service, and also in the phone book.

There are also little test kits you can buy, and I've heard mixed reviews about using them. If you follow the directions and use clean utensils, the results should be pretty close to what a lab will get.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

- There are different products you can use to promote a balanced pH. Dolomite lime (calcium and magnesium), Calcitic (Hi-calcium or Ag lime), Aragonite (pricey, but faster acting that others), and finally Gypsum (also faster acting but also contains sulfur which can influence potassium, nitrogen, and phosphorus in soils).

In my area, from most expensive to least - Aragonite, Gypsum, Dolomite and Calcitic.
The gypsum and aragonite will become available in the soil within a few months 2-4, while the lime will take more like a year.

Finally, to take a proper soil sample you want to spade (or use a soil sampler tool that takes a "core") 4-6 inches deep and take a cut of that soil. Take 10-15 samples like that in a zig/zag pattern across your field. If there are "trouble" areas e.g. one area that is chock full of thistles, avoid that area, or sample it separately. Mix the samples together and send to a soil test lab. Your local university, or ag extension, dept of agriculture can direct you to testing labs.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

sammyd said:


> don't know how things work where you're at but we use lime to raise the Ph....
> The higher the Ph number the less acidic the soil....
> 
> spreading lime as a deterrent to weeds probably isn't a good idea. As mentioned some weeds like a more neutral Ph and some prefer the lower more acidic levels. You may end up with a whole new set of weed problems.
> A soil test will tell you what you need to do.


Yep, you're right--I had the word "reduce" on my mind. To reduce acidity, raise the pH...(Got my tongue wrapped around my eye teeth and couldnt see what I was saying....) I think we both agree on the rest--get a soil test first, and different weeds may like different pH levels...

geo


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

preparing said:


> How do I go about a soil test?


Check post #12 in the "fireside" sticky above. You can get some starter ideas there. The USDA interactive map should get your local county extension office website, with phone numbers. You can take it from there. Hope this will be of help.

geo


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I think I read above where you were concerned about lime hurting your goats. (I have seen my goats lay on my "agricultural lime" (very powdery) in the summer time and have seen my fowl rub their feathers in it.)

You got a good suggestion above in how to take soil samples (need several from deep in soil and from different areas all over your pasture), mix together and deliver to ag dept. And yes, agricultural lime "raises" pH. It does not lower it. Also, goats are "browsers" (not grazers) and they prefer many of what we call weeds.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If I spread lime (pelletized) will it hurt my goats and cow?


AG Lime is mostly Calcium Carbonate, which is one of the main ingredients in Tums antacid.
It's just powdered limestone and totally harmless.

You'll get more benefit from it if you can work it *into *the soil instead of just spreading on the surface. It can take months for it to have any real effect


----------

